
My First Homemade Pedalboard - h0ek
https://0ut3r.space/2020/06/16/handmade-pedalboard/
======
zrobotics
If the author is reading--definitely use wood glue for the next one, not just
nails. I know waiting for glue to dry sucks (that's why I do metalworking as a
hobby) but it adds incredible amounts of strength. For something like a pedal
board, glue is a necessity. Stomping on it will gradually loosen the nails.
Plus, glue holds across the whole joint, not just at the 3-6 locations that
have nails. For a proper glued joint, the wood itself will fail before the
glue will

Not a bad looking project for a first-timer with limited tools though, the end
result looks great. Fine woodworking is hard, but the end result is worth it,
just like anything else that is difficult. And I can definitely agree that
having some other hobby besides CS/IT is a good thing to keep sane.

Edit: to provide some background , the reason I know a fair bit about wood
construction is from building experimental aircraft with wood wings. Still
hated the woodworking aspect, but the plane flies and I'm confident it's
solid.

~~~
codeOnMaster
As a former senior structural engineer turned software developer, I just
wanted to comment regarding the glue +/vs nails. Although glue adds rigidity
to the whole board, glue does not add strength, meaning their strength is not
additive. The glue needs to fail in order for the nails to provide their
function. In tension, the glue prevents two pieces from separating, and the
nail just sits there not being engaged. In shear, the glue prevents two pieces
of wood from sliding past each other and therefore prevent the nail from being
engaged.

~~~
moron4hire
The nails are used with wood glue to keep the pieces together while the glue
sets and then left in because it would damage the piece to try to remove them.

------
yummypaint
Always nice to see music oriented projects on here. I highly recommend
checking out VCVrack for broadly exploring possible tones. I was just playing
with a "wah" effect patch i made controlled with game driving pedals.

~~~
h0ek
Holy moly looks like a lot of knobs and buttons!

------
vparikh
Great looking board - for your use case (playing at home/practicing) it should
be great. That is a nice basic set of pedals too!

But a tip as you get started on your guitar gear journey:

1\. DO NOT go on the gear board - it will just get you to spend money on stuff
you really don't need. I would avoid it until you are at whatever proficiency
level you have set for your self.

2\. Seriously consider a multi-fx as a way to try many types of effects - so
you get an idea of what they do, and how they might interact with each other.

3\. And the most __important advise __\- tone is in the hands! 99% of the
time, that new flavor of the month distortion /overdrive won't make you a
better player, it will just drain your wallet.

After spending thousands on pedals and pedalboards (boards, cables, power
supplies, etc.) I sold all of my pedals and basically use a Helix Effects, a
boss TU-3 Tuner and a OneSpot CS6 power supply on a Pedaltrain Metro 16. Does
everything I need. And will do everything I ever need to in the future or am
capable of doing. Total cost of complete setup? $875. Sounds like a lot, but I
spent more than $5,000+ over the years on pedals, boards, cables,power
supplies. Gear Acquisition Syndrome (GAS) is a real problem for guitar players
- so beware.

Welcome to the life long tone chase!

~~~
h0ek
Mulit FX was always something too expensive for me. When I was young I had
second hand Korg A5 Multi Effects Pedal and it was nice. I will definitely buy
what you recommended when I decide to expand the range of effects. Thanks!

------
wmij
Looks great man. Once you have your main board set (like you do), don't forget
to think outside the board you've built to add things like a wah and volume
pedal. For me these have both been staples of my rig that sit outside the
"effects" part and can be be added/subtracted as necessary.

~~~
h0ek
Wah was always something I would like to give it a try, but first I have to
work on technique :)

------
postit
I've started building my own pedals from scratch. I gotta say the sanding,
painting and decal is one of the relaxing things I've done in ages.

~~~
h0ek
True story. People have already forgotten how pleasant it is to create various
things. Even when it requires physical work.

------
cjbprime
Nice work!

I gave in to the digital world, trying out a Scarlett Solo (audio interface)
with Neural DSP plugins at the moment.

~~~
h0ek
Thank you. Once I learn to play and try to record something, I am thinking of
buying Scarlett 2i2 to build mini studio. (I still have to persuade my wife to
sing) LOL.

~~~
mdahlstrand
I used to have a Scarlett interface and found the software buggy and without
much UX thinking having gone into it. Gen 3 might be shipped with better
software better but in the end I switched to Behringer UMC404HD (four channels
for less than the price of two) and really haven't looked back! Plug and play
as well, with physical knobs only, so no confusing software to configure.

~~~
h0ek
That sounds interesting. Do you use any microphone with this interface? Like
BEHRINGER C-3 for example. Do you recommend something?

------
baylessj
Looks great! I also built my pedalboard(s) from scratch like this and they've
held up really well.

~~~
h0ek
Nice!

